# 91 240sx install of J30 VLSD



## crzygrim (Oct 29, 2005)

Do i need to get the drive shafts from a J30 or can I put my output shafts in that VLSD?


----------



## Shifter (May 25, 2005)

can we pease get an answer here, I would like to know as well.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

crzygrim said:


> Do i need to get the drive shafts from a J30 or can I put my output shafts in that VLSD?


Depends what year the J30 is.
Infiniti J30 95+ , No mods needed, but might need ABS driveshaft because of the .75" extra length at the nose of the differential. 
Infiniti J30 pre 95 , Needs new output flanges; the pre 95 J30s look like a '5 star' flange where the 240SX uses 3 sets of 2.


----------



## broken40s (Feb 8, 2006)

i've put them in my s13. it goes in but its just a lil tight, but it works...coz of irs, you really dont have to worry about the drive shaft being in that extra inch. but yea just watch out for those output flanges, but if you get the wrong 5 bolt pattern, you can use the j30 axles, they go right in, no prob...works on mine :thumbup:


----------

